# Power locks



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

Well i kinda screwed up here, if anyone can help it would be great. I accidentally shorted out the system, and i can not find the fuse for the system. I know there is still power coming out of the drivers control so i pretty much decided its not a fuse cause power through everything is still flowing. So my next thought would be a relay, yet i do not know which relay it would be, if any. yes ive done a search and looked at the chiltons but to no avail, even spent a couple of hours on the net looking for stuff. If anyone else has had something close to this help me or if you know the relay system really well. Oh well, i can live with out power locks for a while, cause i can still get in the car. but i would like to figured out how to fix this.

Thx for any help
stovetop


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey theres the great thing called a 

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?s=

Just kidding  Thats kind of an ungeneral question that hasn't been covered to much.

First of all you need to find which fuse controls the windows.

Find out if you are getting power to the motor.

Does any of your other power acessories not work anymore?

I think in the 94 you have a fuse by the battery like my 93 for all your power acc. But you'll just have to check.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The fuse is a 10 amp and is the third up from the bottom on the right hand column of fuses in the fuse block under the dash. It would appear that relays are not used for the power locks, so if your fuse is not blown, then your driver switch may be malfunctioning. Be sure to check that fusible link just off your battery like lovemyser mentioned. There's two wires that come out of the power lock switch in the driver's door and that pair runs to all four door lock actuators. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

Well thats just the thing, is that ive check every fuse, and all other items work, the windows are fine, no problems so they are completely separate. The control panel for the locks has complete power and from what i can tell, and from what i tested before it blew, its exactly the same. I have cked fuses up front, none look blown. Yea i also know its not a general question, its just me getting bored and i have nothing better to do so i mess around with my car, trying to do stupid things too it, like putting an external unlock hide-a switch on the car. oh well hopefully i can find the problem


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

there are "biters" on the metal thing that clamps on the metal arm unlocking and locking the door slides forard to unlock and bak to lock. they mite have came loose if u lock/unlock with ur hands often.. but thats my thought. because it happen to my drive/psnger side. but i do have an Etype and it locks/unlocks with my alarm. well. hope this help. maybe


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, if you can't hear any lock actuators operating when you operate the lock/unlock switch, then two things could be happening. Either the actuators aren't getting power or they themselves are not working. Check continuity between the driver's switch and any given actuator.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Again make sure your getting power to the actuators. Use a multitester. You probably burned something up. But I would go thru every switch and hot wire looking for power make sure working the switch when you test the actuators. Sometimes the most simplest things are accidently overlooked.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

well that kinda sux, it passes all its cont tests, so im thihking the actual controler is blown, at least the power locks part. Anyone know where i could find the power lock power window sentra controler online?


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

oh and another thing, i know the actuators are good because i took a 9v battery to the wires and i could hear the actuators moving and saw the locks move a bit, so thats kinda good news, though it further narrows down the problem to the electronics inside the controller. Oh well, mb ill find someway to either replace or fix it.
thx for your help all


----------

